# flies for flamingo



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm headed to flamingo from Islamorada at the end of Feb. I do a lot of tarpon fishing but not really in/near the glades. Can you guys tell me what would be some good bugs to tie up for poons, reds, snook, whatever else we might encounter? I was thinking a collection of toads and mice, shminnows and the obligatory clouser and maybe a couple gotchas. Thanks.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Post this in the fly section.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Big poons? Not really a good time of year for that size tarpon there. Up in the inside on warmer weather days, the resident juvy poons will respond. Most of those are up inside and out of the winds. Creek mouths and creeks will hold them as well. But stagnated shallow pockets in the sun, back up in the mangroves, with dark mud bottoms are usually their spot in the winter.Small little ep mullet or minnow flies in black, black or olive and tan or black or olive and white. EP glades minnow colored.

Same flies for laid up snook and redfish in those same areas with the same flies. Also sliders and shrimp patterns in tan, rootbeer or rusty colored for reds sight fishing for reds. Fish them slow but with a little snap to them to get their attention.


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Big poons? Not really a good time for that size tarpon there. Up in the inside on warmer weather days, the resident juvy poons will respond. Most of those are up inside and out of the winds. Creek mouths and creeks will hold them as well. But stagnated shallow pockets in the sun, back up in the mangroves, with dark mud bottoms are usually their spot in the winter.Small little ep mullet or minnow flies in black, black or olive and tan or black or olive and white. EP glades minnow colored.
> 
> Same flies for laid up snook and redfish in those same areas with the same flies. Also sliders and shrimp patterns in tan, rootbeer or rusty colored for reds. Fish them slow but with a little snap to them to get their attention.


thanks


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes... Post this on the Fly Fishing forum section.


----------

